# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Tann, J. (E)

## HoL

Tann Exhibition Showcase Locks (items from the 5 exhibition showcases in the basement of John Tann 117 Newgate Street, London - now part of the HoL collection)

 
Artefact No. M00348 - 157 x 120 mm with 2 original keys, silver plated. Serial No. 12117.


Artefact No. M00349 - 133 x 97mm with 2 original keys, silver plated. Tann Detector 8 lever (4 pivoted on the left and 4 on the right)   3 of which are guarded levers.


Artefact No. M00350 - 100 x 76mm with 2 original keys, silver plated. Tann Detector with Reliance patent, 6 lever with 1 guarded lever.


Artefact No.M00352 - 4" (100mm) Box lock, fretted and engraved. Tann detector, Reliance patent and gaurded lever.

----------

